# Cần làm gì khi bị nổi mụn ở bìu?



## danhthanhnguyen (9/8/21)

Bạn nhận thấy mình bị *nổi mụn ở bìu *nhưng e ngại không biết chia sẻ với ai, không dám đi thăm khám? Đây là vấn đề thoạt tiên tưởng đơn giản nhưng chúng tôi khuyên bạn nên quan tâm và đến bác sĩ để xác định tình trạng của mình, điều trị sớm phòng ngừa các biến chứng. Nhưng trước hết hãy bỏ ra vài phút đọc kỹ bài viết này, bạn sẽ có thêm kiến thức để bảo vệ sức khỏe của mình nhé.
*BÌU LÀ BỘ PHẬN NÀO?*

Đây là một trong những bộ phận quan trọng trong hệ sinh sản của nam giới. Bìu, hay còn gọi bìu dái, là túi da chứa đựng tinh hoàn, nơi sản sinh và lưu trữ tinh trùng. Bìu có tác dụng giữ nhiệt ổn định để tinh hoàn bảo quản tinh trùng đảm bảo cho việc thụ tinh thành công.

Nếu so với nữ giới cho dễ hiểu thì bìu tương đương với bộ phận môi lớn trong bộ phận sinh dục của chị em. Ngoài ra, bìu dái nằm ngay phía trên của  đáy chậu. Thực tế nam giới không thể tự điều khiển được cơ bìu của mình trực tiếp mà nó liên quan đến sự co thắt bên trong bắp thịt, áp suất trong ổ bụng.





*NGUYÊN NHÂN NỔI MỤN Ở BÌU*

Hiện tượng bìu nổi mụn không hiếm gặp đối với hầu hết các đối tượng nam giới. Đặc biệt nó xuất hiện nhiều ở những người trẻ, có lối sống tìn.h dục phóng khoáng, không an toàn hoặc nam giới không đảm bảo vệ sinh vùng kín đúng cách.

_Nguyên nhân của tình trạng nổi mụn ở bìu có thể được kể như:_

+ Thói quen sinh hoạt thiếu khoa học

+ Vệ sinh vùng kín không đảm bảo, bựa sinh dục và bụi bẩn tích tụ gây nổi mụn

+ Môi trường sống và làm việc không đảm bảo vệ sinh

+ Dị ứng từ chất liệu quần lót hay dung dịch tẩy rửa không phù hợp

+ Thay đổi thời tiết làm cho vùng bìu bị kích ứng và tổn thương

Với những nguyên nhân này, bạn có thể tự điều chỉnh lại để cải thiện vấn đề của mình. Giữ vệ sinh vùng kín và loại bỏ những tác nhân kia thì mụn ở bìu sẽ thuyên giảm. Tuy nhiên khi tình trạng ngày càng nặng thì hãy đi bác sĩ sớm nhất có thể.
*BÌU NỔI MỤN CÓ THỂ LÀ DẤU HIỆU BỆNH GÌ?*

Bên cạnh những nguyên nhân đơn giản gây mụn vùng bìu thì đây cũng có thể là triệu chứng của một số vấn đề sức khỏe mà nam giới chớ nên coi thường.
*Bệnh nấm bìu*

Vi khuẩn ký sinh, nấm và các tác nhân khác tấn công gây bệnh thường là do nam giới không vệ sinh đúng cách ở vùng kín. Triệu chứng nhận biết bệnh nấm bìu:

+ Nổi các mụn thịt nhỏ li ti ở bìu, dư.ơng vật và vùng kín nói chung

+ Mụn thịt mọc thành từng cụm nhóm

+ Ngứa ngáy, sưng tấy, đau rát khó chịu

+ Đặc biệt vào ban đêm nam giới sẽ bị ngứa nhiều hơn

+ Đau khi đi tiểu và xuất tinh

Nếu bệnh này không được điều trị sớm thì sẽ làm lây lan đến các bộ phận khác như bẹn, đùi, toàn thân.
*Bệnh sùi mào gà*

Sùi mào gà là một trong những căn bệnh xã hội nguy hiểm có tính lây nhiễm cao trong cộng đồng. Con đường lây lan phổ biến nhất của bệnh là tìn.h dục không an toàn. Triệu chứng nhận biết bệnh sùi mào gà:

+ 2 – 9 tháng đầu có thể bạn chưa nhận thấy triệu chứng gì.

+ Xuất hiện các mụn thịt, u nhú nhỏ li ti màu hồng ở bao quy đầu, bìu, dương v.ật,…

+ Ban đầu không gây ngứa và đau nhưng về sau thì có.

+ Các mụn thịt phát triển thành từng cụm hình dạng súp lơ.

+ Mụn vỡ ra gây chảy dịch mủ, máu, viêm loét nghiêm trọng khi bệnh chuyển nặng.

+ Vùng kín nam giới luôn ẩm ướt, khó chịu vì dịch tiết bệnh ngày càng nhiều, có mùi hôi nặng.

Bệnh sùi mào gà gây ra nhiều phiền toái trong cuộc sống, ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sinh hoạt tình d.ục và sức khỏe của nam giới. Đặc biệt chủng HPV số 16 và 18 là một trong những tác nhân gây sùi mào gà ác tính, ung thư dương v.ật đối với đàn ông và ung thư cổ tử cung đối với nữ giới.
*Bệnh mụn rộp sinh dục*

Mụn rộp sinh dục cũng thuộc nhóm bệnh xã hội, do HSV – virus Herpes Simplex gây ra. Nam giới bị nổi mụn ở bìu rất có thể là đã nhiễm bệnh mụn rộp sinh dục. Triệu chứng nhận biết như sau:

+ Bệnh sẽ ủ trong 2 – 7 ngày, lúc đó bạn chưa cảm nhận được dấu hiệu bất thường.

+ Nổi các mụn thịt nhỏ, phồng rộng và có chứa dịch mủ ở bìu, dươ.ng vật, bao quy đầu.

+ Các nốt mụn vỡ ra thành ổ viêm loét gây đau rát ngứa ngáy cho bệnh nhân, kéo dài 2 – 4 tuần.

+ Các vết loét dần khô lại, lành hẳn nhưng thực ra mềm bệnh vẫn còn tồn tại trong cơ thể bệnh nhân.

Điều đặc biệt nguy hiểm của bệnh mụn rộp sinh dục chính là việc các triệu chứng bắt đầu mất đi và bạn lầm tưởng không có vấn đề gì với sức khỏe của mình. Trong khi đó nó có thể làm nam giới bị bệnh lý khác, đe dọa đến tính mạng cũng như khả năng sinh sản.





*BÌU BỊ NỔI MỤN THÌ PHẢI LÀM SAO?*

Bạn nên giữ gìn vệ sinh vùng kín thật đảm bảo để hạn chế tối đa các nguy cơ biến chứng, viêm nhiễm của tình trạng này. Ngoài ra, khi phát hiện trạng thái bất thường kéo dài trên 1 tuần thì hãy nhanh chóng đến cơ sở y tế chuyên nghiệp để thăm khám.

Việc khám bệnh rất quan trọng vì nó sẽ giúp bạn biết rõ cơ thể mình đang gặp phải vấn đề gì, phải điều trị theo phác đồ ra sao mới hiệu quả. Cùng với đó, lựa chọn địa chỉ khám chất lượng, uy tín như *Phòng khám đa khoa Miền Trung *cũng là giải pháp tối ưu cho bạn yên tâm điều trị.

*PHÒNG KHÁM ĐA KHOA MIỀN TRUNG
Thời gian hoạt động: *8:00 – 22:00 mỗi ngày kể cả ngày lễ
*Địa chỉ :* Tòa nhà Abtel Tower, 280 Nguyễn Hữu Thọ, P. Khuê Trung, Q. Cẩm Lệ, Tp. Đà Nẵng
*Website: Phòng Khám Đa Khoa Miền Trung Tại Đà nẵng
Hotline tư vấn: *0236 36 11111


----------

